# ETA Visa to get migrate



## thelyzardiam (Aug 9, 2018)

I had a couple of questions that someone put forth to me and wondered if anyone had been in this situation before and had any answers. I am from the US and will be entering Australia on an ETA Visa in November. This is my second entry to Australia on an ETA, the other was in January of this year. I bought a one-way plane ticket this time and intend to fill out the form on the plane as 'mirgrating'. Question 1: Could this be problematic? Question 2: Has anyone else done what I am doing, and taken this means of getting into the country? I would much rather be honest about my intentions and not lie. Once there, my boyfriend whose an Australian, plan on getting married, and applying for the Temp Partner Visa 820/801, after the ETA expires I anticipate the Bridging Visa A to kick in. I cannot imagine they would decline entry into the country, but someone who has immigrated to the US posed this point to me and kind of has me worried now.


----------

